
Anonymous hackers shut down the web sites of some central banks - nomoba
http://www.anonews.co/anonymous-hackers-shut-down-federal-reserve-bank/
======
profmonocle
Sounds like they shut down the _web sites_ of some central banks, which is a
far cry from shutting down the banks themselves. The infrastructure for their
public-facing web sites is almost certainly completely separate from their
transaction-processing systems.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Exactly. As usual, it's some overhyped BS about a publicity stunt. These banks
make their money on investments, loans, transaction fees, and non-transaction
fees. Mainly. They didn't disrupt any of that.

Instead, some working to middle class IT people were running around panicking
about what to do given their management didn't care about DDOS mitigation.
Past that, nothing happened, banks kept making money, and rich are still rich
while probably never hearing about this. Stuff like this from Anonymous
actually shows how resilient elites are despite activists with more weapons
and tech than ever. Quite the opposite of their goal.

Note: If they disagree, they can feel free to bring all the Goldman and
government crooks to justice for 2008. The names of certainly guilty parties
are known. Let them use their activist and hacking power to put Goldman's
elites in bankruptcy and stock at nothing. I predict they'll stay rich and
working hard on next, profitable crisis. ;)

------
xupybd
Not sure I like the idea of a vigilante groups having a large influence on
society any more than large banks.

------
ALee
Since this only took down websites, it'll be interesting to see how this
affects the price of bitcoin...

~~~
Mandatum
News announced shortly after May 16 22:00 UTC

Price pre-announcement: $454.48 USD

Price 2 hours after announcement: $453.64 USD

Change in price: -$0.84

Price difference: -0.0018%

So.. Not much.

------
yarou
Fsociety.

